# Ovulation temps



## Starfish11 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have read, and now it's stuck in my head, that ovulation temps are between 97.6 and 98.6. I am realizing that it's extremely rare for my BBT to be over 97 much less 97.6 or higher. Generally a normal temp (not BBT) is about 97.7. My BBTs tend to be between 96.7 and 96.9. When my BBT spikes and stays there during my cycle it's still only at 97.1

Anyone else have low BBTs? Is this even considered low? I am finding conflicting information. I thought I was pregnant last month but after finding out I was not I am really excited about having a third. I want to figure out sooner rather than later if this is an issue as I am 37 and would like to have the third before I am 39.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I imagine your post-O temps would be relative to your pre-O temps in terms of seeing a rise. But those temps do seem low. Have you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

My normal pre-O temp usually stays under 97 so it is in the same range as yours, but after O it is definitely higher. If my temp only rose to 97.1 that would not show ovulation at all for me.

I think a rise needs to be at least .3 degrees to indicate ovulation, mine is usually .5 degrees higher and then goes up further. So if your pre-O temps average 96.8 than your rise should be up to 97.2 at minimum. Mine generally hits 97.5 when I ovulate when it was 96.8 the day before. If I hovered near 97.0 I would assume I wasn't ovulating but I suppose it would depend on the total chart pattern. If you have a definite spike and there is a different temp range after O then it may just be that your normal isn't average.


----------



## Starfish11 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for the feedback. Looking at this month's chart, I did spike .5 degrees. I compared this to the charting I did when trying to get pregnant with DD and it's similar but not exact. So first I am going to see if a different thermometer shows a different set of measurements. I have a new BBT so I am also suspecting user error.

I have not had my thyroid checked this year, but did last year. Definitely worth a chat with my practitioner about it.


----------

